# Verzehr von bestimmten Fisch kann Hautkrebsrisiko erhöhen



## Bilch (23. Juni 2022)

Wo haben sie paar 100.000 Menschen gefunden, die genügend rohes Thunfisch zu sich nehmen? Und dann noch eine entsprechende Kontrollgruppe?


----------



## Captain_H00k (23. Juni 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Wo haben sie paar 100.000 Menschen gefunden, die genügend rohes Thunfisch zu sich nehmen? Und dann noch eine entsprechende Kontrollgruppe?



Japan, Sashimi ?


----------



## hanzz (23. Juni 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Esst Ihr viel rohen Thunfisch?


Fang ich so selten. Und guten rohen Thunfisch kann ich nicht bezahlen, zumindest nicht soviel, dass ich davon auch viel essen könnte.
Wenn man dem Link folgt, findet man dort auch keinen Verweis auf eine veröffentlichte Studie, die man selber einsehen könnte.

Die Belastung von den angesprochenen Giftstoffen wurden gar nicht getestet.
Für mich ist diese Studie nicht (sinnvoll) notwendig zu veröffentlichen und man muss hier auch nicht alles veröffentlichen, was mit Fisch zu tun hat.


----------



## daci7 (23. Juni 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Die Belastung von den angesprochenen Giftstoffen wurden gar nicht getestet.


Und die ist bestimmt nicht irrelevant bei einem so fettigen Fisch, der dazu noch am Ende der Nahrungskette steht ...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. Juni 2022)

Jetzt geht das hier auch noch los mit sinnloser Panikmache...


----------



## Los 2 (23. Juni 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Forscher fanden in einer Studie heraus,


An der Stelle hab ich aufgehört zu lesen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Juni 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Und die ist bestimmt nicht irrelevant bei einem so fettigen Fisch,



Thunfisch ist an sich sehr mager aber die Forscherin schreibt ja auch - *"dass das erhöhte Krebs-Risiko weniger auf den Fisch selbst, sondern viel mehr auf darin enthaltene Schadstoffe wie Arsen oder Quecksilber zurückzuführen seien."*


----------



## angler1996 (23. Juni 2022)

oh ich komme gerade vom Vereinsteich und habe meinen täglichen thunfisch gefangen , ich sage auf Fliege , war Rot.....flossenthun
oder was es doch was anderes -
ich weß nicht - was sollen diese Themen?
sind wir Teilnehmer einer Studie ?

Naja Thunfisch steht halt weit am Ende der Nahrungskette, da speichert sich was ab


----------



## hanzz (23. Juni 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Thunfisch ist an sich sehr mager


Kenn ich anders. Gehört eher zu den fettreichen Fischen und erzielt auch höhere Preise, wenn der Fettgehalt stimmt.


----------



## thanatos (23. Juni 2022)

Ich esse nur frischen Fisch und einen Thunfisch werde ich wohl in meinem Seechen nicht fangen 
und so hungrig bin ich nie um mir gleich was roh einzuverleiben - bei animalischem !
Der einzige Fisch der nicht heute gefangen ist und heute von mir gegessen wird ist der
*Bismarkhering .*


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Juni 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Gehört eher zu den fettreichen Fischen und erzielt auch höhere Preise, wenn der Fettgehalt stimmt.



So ähnlich.
Ist meistens sehr fettarm. Genau deshalb sind die Exemplare mit viel Fettgehalt ja auch so begehrt und teuer.

Roher Thunfisch hat 4,5% Fettgehalt gegenüber zB rohem Aal mit 24% Fettgehalt.








						Fisch Fettgehalt Tabelle
					

Hier finden Sie eine Liste der Speisefische mit Angaben von Fettgehalt, Eiweiß und Kohlenhydraten. Fettanteil einzelner Fischarten Fettgehalt kann selbst bei




					www.simfisch.de


----------



## Bilch (23. Juni 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Die Belastung von den angesprochenen Giftstoffen wurden gar nicht getestet.


Die, wenn alles andere bei dieser Studie stimmt (was ich bezweifle), der eigentliche Grund für das erhöhte Krebsrisiko sein können.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Juni 2022)

Hallo,

diese Studie wurde vor drei Tagen in unserer Zeitung veröffentlicht und ich merkte schon wieder beim Lesen, dass da einiges nicht stimmen kann.
Es waren so 491.000 Probanden, von denen bekamen 5034 das maligne Melanom (schwarzer Hautkrebs) und 3284 ein Vorstadium, also 8318 Betroffene (wenn man das Vorstadium mit hineinrechnet).
In Deutschland erkranken jährlich an Krebs insgesamt ca. 500.000 Personen (deckt sich zufälligerweise ziemlich genau mit der Anzahl der Probanden).
Von diesen 500.000 erkrankten im Jahr 2018 22890 am malignen Melanom. Das sind 4,58 Prozent, der an Krebs erkrankten wohlgemerkt.
Wenn ich jetzt 4,58 Prozent  aus 491.000 nehme komme ich auf 22488 Erkrankte. Die Studie gibt aber nur 5034 Erkrankte plus 3284 Personen mit Vorstadium an.
Wenn ich jetzt die Zahlen so ansehe komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass Fischverzehr eher vor Krebs schützt als ihn fördert - oder sehe ich da etwas verkehrt?
Dabei habe ich bei der Vergleichsrechnung als Grundlage ja nur die an Krebs erkrankten Personen hergenommen.
Wieder eine von den amerikanischen, wissenschaftlichen Quatsch-Studien, welche nicht das Papier wert sind, auf das sie gedruckt sind.
Also Leute, nicht alles glauben, was uns die Wissenschaft so liefert. Die Fehlerquote ist auch hier ziemlich hoch. Esst weiter euren Fisch, so wie es aussieht schützt der vor Krebs. Junge Junge, werden wir oft für blöd verkauft.

Gruß und guten Fisch-Appetit

Lajos


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. Juni 2022)

Heutzutage ist doch alles Krebserregend, früher war alles besser …


----------



## Mescalero (23. Juni 2022)

Lajos1 
Vielleicht wurden nur Hautkrebsfälle registriert und andere Formen nicht weiter berücksichtigt? Das würde jedenfalls die Zahlen erklären.


----------



## Wollebre (23. Juni 2022)

Kann das nicht beurteilen. Dafür müsste man auch die ganze Studie kennen und wer das gesponsert hat.

Nur es ist bekannt, dass alte große Fische stärker kontaminiert sind als junge Fische.
In unseren Gewässern wären das z. B. Welse. Nur wer vermampft davon täglich entsprechende Mengen und dann noch roh?
Vielleicht sollte man untersuchen welche Stoffe nach dem Erhitzen nicht mehr nachweisbar sind. Das würde den/die Auslöser eingrenzen.
Den Wahoo auf meinem Avatar haben wir jedenfalls ohne schlechtes Gewissen gegessen.


----------



## rustaweli (23. Juni 2022)

Panikmache stimmt mich skeptisch, aber ich versuche mich damit trotz allem eingehend zu befassen. Was Ernährung angeht, so bin ich derzeit bei Gerson, dem Buch der Hundertjährigen von Sardinien, dem großen Buch von Hildegard von Bingen neben etlichen Kochbüchern aus dem mediterranen Raum. Aber alle Gesundheitsbücher haben eines gemeinsam, den Teil des Seelenglücks und der Zufriedenheit! Wer glückliche Momente bei leckerem Thun in geselliger Runde erlebt - immer beibehalten. Wer ab und an beim Aalfang und Verzehr sein Seelenheil findet - macht es! 
Last Euch nicht irre machen!


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Juni 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Lajos1
> Vielleicht wurden nur Hautkrebsfälle registriert und andere Formen nicht weiter berücksichtigt? Das würde jedenfalls die Zahlen erklären.



Hallo,

sicher wurden da nur Hautkrebsfälle berücksichtigt. Aber wenn Deutschland aus ungefähr 500.000 Krebserkrankten im Jahr so 23.000 Fälle von schwarzem Hautkrebs hat und die in der Studie aus 491.000 Probanden (nicht an Krebs erkrankte) rund 5000 erkrankte plus 3300 mit Vorstadium, ist das von den Zahlen her der Beweis, dass eben Fisch essen nichts mit schwarzem Hautkrebs zu tun haben kann, da die Erkrankten aus der Studie weit, sehr weit unter den Zahlen liegen, wie sie von Deutschland für 2018 nachgewiesen sind.
In dem eingangs als Quelle angegeben Link, ist ja auch von mehr als 200.000 Hautkrebserkrankungen in Deutschland im Jahr die rede - nur, die haben sich halt um etwa das Zehnfache geirrt.   .
Ich weiß schon, warum ich bei allen Informationen, egal woher diese kommen, erst mal misstrauisch bin, sind doch erfahrungsgemäß etwa 50 Prozent falsch oder zumindest fehlerhaft und ja, das gilt auch für wissenschaftliche Studien.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Mescalero (23. Juni 2022)

Alles klar, dann habe ich deine Zahlen fehlinterpretiert.


----------



## ollidi (23. Juni 2022)

Man kann aber auch nach dem Motto leben, das Leben bei erlesenen Speisen und Getränken zu geniessen und dafür vielleicht ein paar Jahre weniger leben. Oder sein Leben lang Grünzeug und Vogelfutt... ääähhhh... Müsli essen um dafür ein paar Jahre länger auf dieser Welt zu verbleiben.
Was nicht heissen soll, daß man bei gutem Essen (so ein krosses Stück Bauchfleisch vom Grill ist ja echt mal sowas von lecker) unbedingt weniger Lebenszeit hat. 

Soll heissen, ich esse was mir schmeckt und irgendwelche Studien gehen mir an den Geschmacksknospen vorbei.


----------



## Trotta (23. Juni 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> diese Studie wurde vor drei Tagen in unserer Zeitung veröffentlicht und ich merkte schon wieder beim Lesen, dass da einiges nicht stimmen kann.
> Es waren so 491.000 Probanden, von denen bekamen 5034 das maligne Melanom (schwarzer Hautkrebs) und 3284 ein Vorstadium, also 8318 Betroffene (wenn man das Vorstadium mit hineinrechnet).
> ...


Eben, Du hast als Grundlage *nur* die an Krebs erkrankten Personen berücksichtigt. Laut dieser Statistik lag die Inzidenzrate für Krebs je 100.000 Einwohner 2018 in Deutschland bei 576, hochgerechnet auf 500.000 Einwohner also bei 2880 Personen, die an irgendeiner Form von Krebs erkrankten. Entsprechend musst Du Deine Zahlen also auf eine Basis von 2880 runterrechnen und anschließend mit einer verrückten Formel auf 15 Jahre hochrechnen um auf den vergleichbaren Anteil von Hautkrebserkrankungen in DE zu kommen.

Oder gleich von 22890 Fällen bezogen auf 83Mio Einwohner/Probanden umrechnen.









						Krebsrate in Europa nach Ländern 2018 | Statista
					

Die Krebsrate in Europa belief sich 2018 auf durchschnittlich 569 Neuerkrankungen je 100.000 Einwohner. Im Ländervergleich die höchste Rate wies Ungarn aus.




					de.statista.com
				




Was immer von der Studie zu halten ist, so kann man die Zahlen nicht zueinander in Bezug setzen. Hier übrigens eine Statistik zu Hautkrebsinzidenz in Deutschland.









						Schwarzer Hautkrebs - Inzidenz in Deutschland nach Bundesländern 2017 | Statista
					

In Hamburg belief sich die Inzidenz des malignen Melanoms im Jahr 2017 auf durchschnittlich 63 Neuerkrankungen je 100.000 Versicherte*.




					de.statista.com


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Juni 2022)

Trotta schrieb:


> Oder gleich von 22890 Fällen bezogen auf 83Mio Einwohner/Probanden umrechnen.


Hallo,

richtig, aber dann sähe es ja für das angebliche Krebsrisiko durch Fischverzehr aus der Studie noch weitaus schlechter aus.
Es sei denn, man glaubt an die Zahl von mehr als 200.000 Hautkrebserkrankte pro Jahr in Deutschland wie in dem Quellenlink angegeben  .
Nur stimmt diese Zahl ja hinten und vorne nicht.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. Juni 2022)

Mir ist nicht wichtig wieviel Jahre alt ich werde, wichtiger ist mir *wie ich* alt werde …
Auf die leckersten und schönsten Dinge des Lebens kann ich auch verzichten wenn ich Tod bin …


----------



## rustaweli (23. Juni 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Man kann aber auch nach dem Motto leben, das Leben bei erlesenen Speisen und Getränken zu geniessen und dafür vielleicht ein paar Jahre weniger leben. Oder sein Leben lang Grünzeug und Vogelfutt... ääähhhh... Müsli essen um dafür ein paar Jahre länger auf dieser Welt zu verbleiben.
> Was nicht heissen soll, daß man bei gutem Essen (so ein krosses Stück Bauchfleisch vom Grill ist ja echt mal sowas von lecker) unbedingt weniger Lebenszeit hat.
> 
> Soll heissen, ich esse was mir schmeckt und irgendwelche Studien gehen mir an den Geschmacksknospen vorbei.


Stimme Dir beim Leben genießen völlig zu! 
Aber in mehr oder weniger Zeit zu rechnen ist zu einfach. Schön wenn es so einfach wäre. Es kommt auf die Lebensqualität an, gesundheitlich. Und Quälerei an Demenz, Krebs, Bettlegerigkeit etc nur wegen ... möchte ich mir und vor allem meinen Liebsten gern ersparen. Dann doch lieber Oliven u Sardinen oder gar Thun, um beim Thema zu bleiben, denn Schweineschinken u Speck 3 Mal die Woche.


----------



## Trotta (23. Juni 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> richtig, aber dann sähe es ja für das angebliche Krebsrisiko durch Fischverzehr aus der Studie noch weitaus schlechter aus.
> Es sei denn, man glaubt an die Zahl von mehr als 200.000 Hautkrebserkrankte pro Jahr in Deutschland wie in dem Quellenlink angegeben  .
> ...


Und weil das nicht sein darf, magst Du nicht korrekt rechnen, oder was willst Du damit sagen?


----------



## hanzz (23. Juni 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> möchte ich mir und vor allem meinen Liebsten gern ersparen. Dann doch lieber Oliven u Sardinen oder gar Thun, um beim Thema zu bleiben,


Das lebt und versteht in meinem Umfeld neben mir auch nur meine Mutter und meine Freundin. 
Nee, muss ja deftig sein und schmecken. 
Dass es aber tolle leckere Sachen gibt die einfach besser für einen sind und man da auch mal was probieren muss, wird nicht erkannt. 

Klar zieh ich mir auch mal ne Currywurst rein. 
Aber ich wunder mich immer, wie man so oft Pommes, Schnitzel, Braten und Frikadellen essen kann. 
Sich dann aber über seine Beschwerden wundern und Tabletten gegen Bluthochdruck und Cholesterinwerte fressen. 
Oh, ich steigere mich grad rein. 
Und wird OT
Naja, gesundes Essen kann soviel Spaß machen und das ausprobieren Freude bereiten. 
Und man muss auch nicht auf alles verzichten. 
Das Maß und die Freude machen es aus. 

Um zum Thema zurück zu kommen. 
Durch so eine Studie lassen sich bestimmt einige beeinflussen und verzichten auf ihr Sushi, während sie ungeschützt in der Sonne sitzen.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Juni 2022)

Trotta schrieb:


> Und weil das nicht sein darf, magst Du nicht korrekt rechnen, oder was willst Du damit sagen?


Hallo,
was heißt nicht sein darf, "mehr als 200.000 Menschen erkranken jedes Jahr in Deutschland an Hautkrebs", diese Angabe ist schlichtweg falsch.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Trotta (23. Juni 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was heißt nicht sein darf, "mehr als 200.000 Menschen erkranken jedes Jahr in Deutschland an Hautkrebs", diese Angabe ist schlichtweg falsch.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Ja und? Das ist eine Zahl aus dem Artikel, nicht aus der "amerikanischen, wissenschaftlichen Quatsch-Studie", die Du mit Deinen offensichtlich falschen Berechnungen zu widerlegen versuchst.


----------



## Trotta (23. Juni 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> *richtig, aber dann sähe es ja für das angebliche Krebsrisiko durch Fischverzehr aus der Studie noch weitaus schlechter aus.*
> Es sei denn, man glaubt an die Zahl von mehr als 200.000 Hautkrebserkrankte pro Jahr in Deutschland wie in dem Quellenlink angegeben  .
> ...


Ich versteh übrigens auch nicht, was Du damit meinst? Im Vergleich zu hoch oder zu niedrig?


----------



## thanatos (24. Juni 2022)

Was ist Krebs überhaupt ? Die meisten Körperzellen erneuern sich x - mal im Leben und da ist Ende -
mit unter vergessen sie aber das Ende und wachsen einfach weiter das sind dann die Krebswucherungen -
Die Erregung ist nur bei wenigen Faktoren bewiesen z.B. radioaktive Strahlung .
Alles andere ist stochern im Nebel und rum Raterei - 
Welche Brause hast du als Kind am liebsten getrunken - Waldmeister 
Sind sie Raucher  und so weiter .
In meiner Familie werden Männer in der Regel 70 Jahre alt - egal wie sie Leben 
mein Opa hat es geschafft ,seine Brüder auch - mein Vater wollte das auf jeden Fall überbieten 
er hat nie schwer gearbeitet , nie geraucht , gesoffen , war Sportler , hat alles gegessen was 
gesund und billig war und alle Pillen geschluckt die ihm sein Doktor verschrieben hat und 
noch welche da zu - und weil er ein guter Staatsbürger war hat er 14 Tage vor der ersten 
Rentenzahlung den Löffel abgegeben . Nein Krebs hat es in unserer Sippe noch nie gegeben 
Meine Lebenseinstellung ist genau das Gegenteil der meines Vaters .- Ich esse was mir schmeckt
habe alle Laster die Krebs erzeugen und zum schnelleren Ableben verhelfen - und nu bin ick
schon fünf Jahre über die Siebzich Jahre und es jeht mich jut - ausser das die physische 
etwas weniger geworden ist .
Vielleicht ist Krebs ein Gendefekt ? Warum sind einige Sippen davon frei und andere regelmäßig
davon heimgesucht ?


----------



## junglist1 (24. Juni 2022)

Der Konsum mancher Medien kann zu geistiger Verblödung und Panikattacken führen....


----------

